# Casual Sex



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm nervous about posting this. My poetry is very personal to me. But I figure, what the hell?

We closed our eyes 
against rushed breath
and the world fell into oblivion
even if it was just for a moment.
You caught me as I fell from the void
and realized you didn't know me.
Do you feel used?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

> I'm nervous about posting this. My poetry is very personal to me. But I figure, what the hell?


Thank you for sharing that with us, I know how hard it can be to post feelings.
You should post some more of your work, do you paint?

Greg


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> > I'm nervous about posting this. My poetry is very personal to me. But I figure, what the hell?
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing that with us, I know how hard it can be to post feelings.
> ...


I couldn't paint my way out of a paper bag. LOL! My boyfriend is the artist (he does awesome portraits!), I'm the writer.
I'll share some more I suppose, but I get so nervous! I know that sounds stupid but I'm weird like that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, you can post them, and if at any stage you feel uncomfortable about
it, just remove them.
I look forward to reading them.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

invisible.ink said:


> I'm nervous about posting this. My poetry is very personal to me. But I figure, what the hell?


That's my policy. It's a pretty essential attitude when it comes to self-expression.

Anyway, it helps clear the throat chakra.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi invisible.ink,
you said you were a writer, do you only write poetry?

Jasmin


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

openminded said:


> Hi invisible.ink,
> you said you were a writer, do you only write poetry?
> 
> Jasmin


I used to write short stories. It's been my dream for as long as I can remember to write a novel.
DP/DR is the ultimate writer's block for me. The poem I posted above was actually written in Nov. of '06 when my boyfriend and I were having issues.
My writing usually stems from me feeling very emotional and since the onset of DP/DR I am less so, makes it harder to write.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I relate a lot to the poem up to the bit where you fall from a void.

They say all poetry is best with the last verse removed....though who can resist summing something up?

Your poem has two main parts and a final line.

The first part is what is going on, the second reflecting on what is happening and how it makes another person feel, and the final line is a question but it is sort of conclusive so it isn't really a question at all, but a statement of the way you feel about the situation.

It's interesting also because the start of the poem is complete empathy in union. The second is semi-empathetic. You seem to know how the other person feels. But the question is like a step back. You are asking how they feel as if you are distanced.

As well as that, in the second part, they are sort of saving you, whereas in the final question.....you feel accused.

I'd like to try something.

*Do you feel used? 
You caught me as I fell from the void 
and realized you didn't know me. 
We closed our eyes 
against rushed breath 
and the world fell into oblivion 
even if it was just for a moment.*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Things can fall apart or fall together, whichever way.

You're such an awarenss writer....I think there should be a whole new genre called dissociative art.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> You're such an awarenss writer.


What do you mean by that?


Miss_Starling said:


> I think there should be a whole new genre called dissociative art.


I agree.
I wrote this piece during a time when I was unsure of our future together. We were seperated but still "messing around". I felt almost as though I was using him to fulfill my needs for emotional intimacy, not necessarily just to "get off".


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

invisible.ink said:


> Miss_Starling said:
> 
> 
> > You're such an awarenss writer.
> ...


Er, it's just something I noticed about my own stuff. Not to say other artistic things are "un-aware" but that some of the things I wrote were almost only about awareness with no other "clues" as it were, about what was actually going on.

My therapist tells me I am really bad like this, that when she asks me about an event, no matter how much I say, she still feels I haven't told her anything about what actually went on.

That, I think, is because I tell her about what I was aware of, emotionally etc. rather than the details and practicalities of the situation.

I'm going to find a poem now that expresses shifts in self-awarenss now and how sometimes, it is easy to talk about those to the exclusion of everything else (for myself, maybe for you?). Though I'm only commenting on this particular poem of yours, which to me was all about awareness in a relationship.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That's very insightful. I never thought of that. Most of my poetry is probably purely emotional and excludes "what is happening". I guess when I relive a particular moment through my writing, I don't relive the practicalities but rather how I felt at that time.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

To be honest, I looked through mine and i couldn't find an example better than yours of awareness writing.

I'd say rapidly shifting points of view is pretty much the type of thing I'm thinking of also.


----------

